

Ask HN: Books or online courses on the topic of implementing garbage collectors? - erikj

What are the best books or online courses I should go through before writing my own GC? Are there any free ones?
======
brudgers
This article showed up on HN not too long ago:
<http://blog.brownplt.org/2013/02/19/teaching-gc.html>

Maybe it will help.

